# Problème sur port FireWire 800



## mi@hel26 (15 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir, j'ai acheté un drive dock quadro que j'ai branché sur le port FW800 et mon disque de 2To, n'est jamais monté sur le bureau. J'ai ensuite éssayé le port USB et FW 400 et la aucun problème mon disque montait sur le bureau.  Depuis mes autres DD ext monté en FW800 ne montent plus sur le bureau.  Apparement seul le port 800 est touché.  Est-il sur la carte mère ou peut-on le changer facilement ?  Qui pourra me le dire ?
Quelqu'un a t il eu les mêmes problèmes avec un drive dock quadro ?
A vous lire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

Dans le menu Pomme > A propos de cet ordinateur > Plus d'infos > Firewire, qu'est-ce qui apparaît ? Chez moi : 

"Bus FireWire :
Vitesse maximum :	Jusqu&#8217;à 800 Mb/s"

Il serait bon de faire un Apple Hardware Test, à partir du disque d'installation, pour vérifier l'état du port Firewire. La procédure est expliquée *ICI* sur par le support Apple.

Des personnes qui avaient eu un problème similaire l'ont réglé en procédant à un reset PRAM et PMU.


*Note du modo :* et celles qui ne savaient pas comment faire sont allées le demander dans la section adéquate du forum, parce que là, ça n'est pas un problème sur le périphérique, mais sur le Mac !

On déménage !


----------

